# bluestone, blue stone etching or sand blasting. resurface question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Some stones can be flame finished.
http://jetstik.com/Instructions.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might want to edit your profile so we have a rough idea of where you are?

It rained here in Chicago today. We know what commeth and franlky hate people getting too creative with sidewalk materials. Orthopedic medical people will soon be advertising faster than their spouses, personal injury attorneys.

Always makes me nervous when people lay sidewalks in slate, bluestone, or whatever. Pretty of course but you cannot walk on it when it slimes or ices over. I've always wanted to prove I am a true American. I want to suit somebody for millions of dollars. What is your exact address and how hot do you make coffee?


----------



## marcg007 (Dec 3, 2011)

joe that jetstik is a pretty intense, but its $1800. i know i said by any and all means, but $1800. Sh*t, i've got 8 tons of brown veneer flagstone an 100 sqft of blue stone an i prbally spent no more the 1500 total. I do love the birdbath or waterfall cutouts. 

sdsester, i did a decent job grading an preventing run off to the sidewalk. In New england, ct, theres nothing thats noting that gonna prevent icing or the snow thats gonna fall. Maybe other then a heated sidewalk or raised wire grating. 

Thinking i may try getting a small sand blasting setup from harbor freight an try it out on some scrap stone.

man that jet stik has got soem ideas flowing...


----------

